# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  1 dag vergeten van ad?

## avg77

Ik slik al heel lang, ruim zeven jaar, Efexor (1x75mg & 1x37,5mg per dag). Nog steeds is het zo dat als ik maar 1 dag mijn medicijnen vergeet ik die nacht er op de bizarste dromen heb en verschrikkelijk slecht wakker kan worden, en heel down ben (ook door die dromen). Helaas hebben de dromen altijd wel iets te maken met mijn verleden, en ik ben de hele dag (of langer) van slag. Natuurlijk, ik hoor je zeggen: slik gewoon je medicijnen op tijd, heus dat besef ik me  :Wink: . 
Maar mijn vraag is: hoe werkt dit? Is het zo dat door het niet slikken van de medicatie bepaalde dingen in alle hevigheid omhoog komen (dus toch niet verwerkt?) of is het zo dat het een soort 'afkicken' is en je daardoor erger gaat dromen?

----------

